# Suddenly, can't email from Outlook. Get "505 - Message" error...



## Lyte (Jan 11, 2006)

Howdy!

Yesterday, I started getting the error message below whenever I try to send an email from my Outlook Express.

*Response received is: 550-Message rejected because pool-71-96-2-xx.dfw.dsl-w.verizon.net 550-(DELL2KGWP61) {71.96.2.xx]:1523 blacklisted at list.dsbl.org see 
550 http://dsbl.org/listing?71.96.2.xx*

If you go to *http://dsbl.org/listing?71.96.2.xx* <--- IP altered for safety. It tells you that this IP has been blacklisted as one that *maybe* is sending spam. Okay, that ain't me or anyone in my household! It also says, contact your ISP so... I call Verizon DSL but they tell me it's actually a MSN Outlook issue. Verizon says, the IP it references is one that Outlook makes... creates... or something... when it sends out my email. Huh?! So...

I call MSN only to be told that I have to go to Dell since they made the machine. So... I go to Dell and they say everything that Verizon says is hogwash but it'll cost me $100 for them to fix it. Ugh!! So...

Does this look... sound... smell... familar to anyone??? If any mods need the actual IP lemme know, I'll PM it to you.

Could this have ANYTHING to do with the Microsoft Service Pack 2 I dowloaded a couple days ago??

I hope someone can help!

Lyte


----------



## F250Rob (May 16, 2005)

BS! That IS very likely verizons IP. [Type: tracert 71.96.2.xx (replace the xx with the numbers)] in a cmd window. bet it comes back as verizon]

Sounds like verizon did not want to deal with the issue. Did you end up in an overseas call center? OL does not create IPs. I can't believe they told you that.

If you are DHCP from verizon you might have been able to release / renew and get a different IP from their block that was not black listed.


----------



## Lyte (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Rob,

I'm pretty sure you're right... 71.96.2.73 traced to: pool-71-96-2-xx.dfw.dsl-w.*verizon*.net

And you're right about the overseas support. I kept telling her what she said didn't make sense! Crap... now I have to call these bozos back!  

Lyte


----------



## Lyte (Jan 11, 2006)

Just a quick follow up in the event this happens to anyone else. Frankly, I'm very surprised that when I Googled the error message there weren't many more listings! Here's the short version...

This afternoon I spent the last 1.5 hours on the phone with Verizon. The first hour was with some tech who tells me my IP comes from my hardware... then my software... then she tells me I have to contact McAfee. Ugh! I finally get a Supervisor (2nd one) who does a ip/release and ip/renew ... and BAM... I'm back in business! Geez, I could have had this fixed three days ago!

What I learned from the guys at DSBL.org is that a *whole range* of IP's can be blacklisted and if your IP is sitting innocently in that range you're going to feel the fallout and it sucks! 

Lyte


----------



## keyser.soze (Mar 26, 2006)

I have had this same issue with Comcast. It cost quite a few dollars in productivity at my office because one of our third party mail servers was on a blacklist. We worked with Comcast to remove the IP. It took weeks, but they finally took care of it.

All I can offer is advice that you find a friend at Verizon's tech support and be patient with them. Sorry.


----------



## FatherCrowe (Mar 31, 2005)

> What I learned from the guys at DSBL.org is that a whole range of IP's can be blacklisted and if your IP is sitting innocently in that range you're going to feel the fallout and it sucks!


This happens all the time. I used to provide tech support for a ISP. The ISP I worked for never actually blocked any IP's but we would have our customers ringing us saying that couldn't email someone on a different ISP. We would speak to the ISP in question and then find they had blocked a big chunk of our IP address's. Its not that I disagree with having to block the IP address's of spammer's etc but the range of IP's blocked seems excessive and the lack of communication to customers and staff. The fact that so many staff dont know about this is the worst thing. Just think how many people actually cough up the moeny to people like Dell and Microsoft who charge an arm and a leg.

Anyway glad you got it sorted!:up:


----------



## Lyte (Jan 11, 2006)

Howdy!

Thanks y'all for your empathy! 

I can't imagine stuff like this *NOT* happening all the time and an ISP/and staff *NOT* being *well versed* on how to address it. Verizon, Microsoft, Dell... everyone wanted to blame someone else and make it into a bigger deal than it was. Yeah know... "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar!" 

Thanks!

Lyte


----------

